# Any LOTOJA participants looking for group?



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Hi all, I'm back again for another year of Lotoja and once again will be starting without a "group". It would be nice to have some sort of organized group to stick with, especially through the feed zones where any sort of organization that has been formed on the road seems to disband. I have registered for the Fun Citizen category, hoping to get on the road early. I'm looking to organize a group that would like to stick together and ride about a 19-23 mph pace.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Too bad you aren't registered for the Citizens Cat 5 45+ class.

BTW, what is someone that plans on riding 206 miles at a "19-23 mph pace" doing in the "fun" class?


----------

